# HELP! Need A Pier Constructed



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a good friend looking for a license contractor that can pull the needed permits and construct a pier. 

No bulkhead needed as the bank slopes gradually into protective water so, just a well constructed pier is desired.

I know some will recommend DMC and that may be the way to go but he would like to explore other competitors as well. 

No company has been consulted as of yet.

Thanks much for any suggestions.

Jimmy


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Call me...I can help. 

Keith Johnson
Wetland Sciences, Inc.
850-453-4700

If I'm not available ask for Jason Taylor. 

My firm acts as agents for most of the marine contractors in Escambia County including DMC. My firm designs/permits more docks, piers, seawalls, and marina then any other firm. 

Keith Johnson


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

TCAT said:


> Call me...I can help.
> 
> Keith Johnson
> Wetland Sciences, Inc.
> ...


Keith,

Thank you much for your reply. I will pass your contact info onto my friend.

Jimmy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxbowwave (Jan 18, 2012)

*contractor*

I used a fellow named Tim Stout. Highly recomend him. If he has a fault it is he is slow to communicate.His number is 8503806798.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

My neighbor used Tim Stout to install his boat lift and pilings. He was very satisfied with the results.


----------

